# [KERNELL] compiler noyau machine distante

## nOps34

Salut,

J'ai depuis peu un media center sous ubuntu et je misère pour compiler un custom kernel.

Donc ma question est la suivante: comment compiler un noyau ubuntu sous gentoo?

j'ai essayé de compiler les sources ubuntu sous gentoo sans succès.

Merci d'avance!   :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Quels problèmes as-tu ? Quelles sont les erreurs ?

N'oublie pas non plus de compiler tous les modules en userspace qui ne font pas partie des sources du kernel, mais qui sont chargés par après (nvidia, ...).

----------

